

Theoretical vulnerability of Dropbox – platform to quick exchange files - herbatnic
http://forwardfeed.pl/index.php/2011/03/23/theoretical-vulnerability-of-dropbox-platform-to-quick-exchange-files/

======
brk
Are you extrapolating from my comment about this yesterday?
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2354396>

~~~
herbatnic
No, I thought about this idea about year - from my last article about DB. But
it is nice coincidence, thanks for show me that

